# تستاهل اغنيلك



## armiafnan (21 يوليو 2009)

بعد معاناه لكل شخص يبجث عن ترنيمة تستاهل اغنيلك بيقولها مرنم جميل اسمه هاني زغلول من المنيا صوته حلو وقوي 30: دا الرابط حمل وصلي من اجلي.
 الترنيمه امتداد wma للاستفسار الاخ/ارميا المرنم  0125432176
http://www.4shared.com/file/118871491/7bd8e0b1/__online.html


----------



## armiafnan (21 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يباركك ترنيمه جميله


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## lovely dove (2 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي لتعبك 

جاري التحميل 
​


----------



## مريم12 (2 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرررررررسى على الترنيمة
و جارى التحميل
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## tonyplk (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا لك
و هذه كليمات الترنيمة

القرار
تستاهل اغنيليك و اعترف بجميلك
غني انت في و املاني بتراتيلك

1- يا غنيوة الهنا اغنيها انا
الرب شال عني و رفع كل العنا

2- يا نوري في طريقي محبوبي و صديقي
يا مسيج حولي و معاي في ضيقي

3- انا في انتظارك سمعني اخبارك
و بالروح المعزي اعلنلي اسرارك​*


----------



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للترنيمه الرووووعه

ومجهودك​


----------



## nermeen1 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ترنيمة جميلة جدا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم​


----------

